# Ghostbuster Costume for 2009



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, seeing that this year is the 25th Anniversary of the classic comedy, _GHOSTBUSTERS_, I decided to build my own prop Proton Pack, the main tool of the Ghostbusting trade 

Anyone else plan on doing it this year?
It's not very hard; but it does help to have some skill w/ power tools 
It will take about 10 to 14 days if you take your time - and it does'nt have to be 100% screen accurate. You can use MDF board for the "Motherboard".

And the flight suit can be bought for cheap. 
Khaki, tan, or navy blue flight suits/coveralls can all be found at your local " Army / Navy " store for around $20 to $30. 
The elbow pads are just dyed grey or black soccer knee pads - $10 @ Target. Most Army/Navy stores will also carry the web-ammo belt for around $10

If so, I can put up links directing you to the best source for plans, blueprints and parts lists to build your own Proton Pack!

Here's a start: GBfans - Community - Ghostbusters Fans


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey Joker,

I'm a member of their at the GBfans site. I am working on adding to my look this year. Building Ecto Goggles and a Ghost Trap. I should have some more pics up this weekend. Would love to see your pack if you have pics.


----------



## October Minnesota (Sep 9, 2009)

Joker and alucard, I'm a member of GBFans, as well. Not only do I have the complete uniform, pack, trap, etc., I was also lucky enough to find a group to do events with.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

My husband and I have been considering doing this the past two Halloweens. You guys are awesome but I want to see photos!!!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I think these updated Ghostbuster costumes from the Citroen C3 tv ad look cool

YouTube - pub Citroën C3 Picasso Ghostbusters 2009


----------



## October Minnesota (Sep 9, 2009)

UK, I remember when that commercial came out. It caused alot of fear on the GBFans board that if a Ghostbusters 3 were to come out, that this was the new direction. Obviously, we know now it's a Citroen commercial, but it was still fun!

Mel: Here are a few pictures of myself in my Ghostbusters' gear.

On the right:









When we met Dan Aykroyd (I'm on the top right):









Our equipment (mine on the left):









And the guys behind the gear (I'm on the left, Dustin on the right) and our ride:









I have TONS more, but this is a good start! Oh, and Danny Aykroyd signed our packs, which you can see inside the car.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Those pics are fabulous, it must have been amazing meeting your idol. Love the hooters bumper stickers lol


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Sweet ride, guys! The Ectomobile looks great!!!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

That's awesome!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*I love it, too cool! Great job on the car & the packs. Thanks for sharing. I have always liked the Ghostbuster movies.*


----------



## October Minnesota (Sep 9, 2009)

Thank you, everyone!!

Meeting Danny was, truely, amazing! We met him at a signing for his new wine/vodka line, and he had strict rules that if anyone wanted a picture, they needed to lean over his table and snap one; also, he was not to get up from the table for any reason. Well, when he saw us, he threw his hands down onto the table, pushed himself up, and announced "Now, I've gotta meet THESE guys!" Literally, every camera in the house whipped out and flashes surrounded us. He actually talked with us for about 5 minutes (MUCH longer than anyone else), signed our equipment, and told us "You guys are doing a great job. The packs look perfect!" I think I'm finally recovering 

The Ecto 1 is one of the most awesome vehicles I've ever been privy to even seeing, let alone driving. You can't go down a road without turning nearly every single head, and you can't stop anywhere without someone wanting to snap a picture. I don't complain, because it's so damn surreal, and be assured, every smile I give is pure and sincere; I wouldn't trade this for anything!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

What an awesome story!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Two of our guests came as ghostbusters last year. They made their packs from canister style vaccum sweepers that they had picked up at the thrift store and gutted. They blinked and bleeped and even had their own soundtrack haha

MsM


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*My Ghostbusting gear and costume pics*

Well here it is, complete costume and Proton Pack, made entirely from corrugated cardboard, scrap pieces of computer cables, almost 2 bottles of wood glue, over 100 glue sticks, alot of paint, a Pringle's can, an Arizona ice tea bottle, a microwave dish cover, miscellaneous medicine bottles, bottlecaps, old Halloween lights for the Powercell, Cyclotron and Particle Thrower aka Proton Gun - cost around $30, and the uniform cost me around $70, so about $100 total. Next year the pack will have sound effects


----------



## rekomone (Nov 3, 2009)

very cool. Seen you guys on TMZ! nice!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

My 4 year old son was a ghostbuster this year. He watches the old cartoons on demand. You know the ones from the 80's. I used to watch those so it was great.

We ended up buying a proton pack and trap and some other things off ebay. I'm not into the whole blow up pack, so we found a retro one in good condition. My son is in love with his ghost fighting supplies.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Red Hallows, very cool to see the newer generation into Ghostbusters 
And with 2009 being the 25th Anniversary of the first movie, and talks about GB 3 in the works, ghost fever is at an all time high 

I'm saving my pack and uniform for GB 3 to hit theaters any year now!


----------

